# DCC Compatibility?



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

As I try to learn more about HO Scale trains, I went out and got a Bachmann set with the E-Z Command Control that I plan to set up tomorrow. I did it so I can see how DC and DCC compare. I know that Bachmann doesn't have the best reputation but it seems like the sets are cheap enough to learn with and grow from.

Now that I have DCC, I want to see what another company's offerings are like. I hear that many are more realistic looking or more powerful than the Bachmanns.

That said, what other company should I look at to buy a DCC locomotive with sound that will work with the E-Z Command?

If none of this makes any sense, feel free to tell me so. I have a LOT to learn about this world!

- netgeist


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The E-Z Command Control will run any DCC locomotive. Athearn, MTH, BLI, etc. 
The difference between the Bachmann and the others, Digitrax NCE, etc. is the Bachmann doesn't have as many programing features and isn't as upgradeable either. Will run maybe 5 or 6 non sound locos and maybe 4 with sound. DonR is the resident E-Z command expert here he can give you a better picture of the unit. You can run a pretty nice layout with it. 

Bachmann locos run pretty good and pull good also. The big difference is in the details of the body, I have 2 sets of Bachmann DCC Sound Value F7 A&B units and am pretty happy with them. They will pull 20 40' cars up a 1.5% incline at little more than half throttle.
Athearn, MTH, BLI, etc have better quality motors and more programing options as well as much more body details, hence more realistic. You get what you pay for. 

This is a good place to learn just dig through the different threads here and you'll learn a lot.
But we do like questions so ask away when needed. 

I'd get things running and than see what you like before thinking too much about upgrading and the Bachmann is a good place to start. Unless you're going to run a big complex layout with multiple sound locos it might be all you need. 

By the way welcome to the addiction.  

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Magic has done a very good job of covering the subject. Due to NMRA
standards you can pretty much count on compatability between
most DCC manufacturers.

The Bachmann EZ DCC system comes normally with a one amp power
supply. Most non sound HO locos are rated to draw around .5 amps when running
at full speed, somewhat less, when run at the more realistic speeds most
of us use. I have 3 two loco consists. In a normal operating session I
will generally have at least two of these running at the same time with
a start and stop 5th loco perhaps doing switching. The power supply
does this without overheating.

Unfortunately if you add sound locos you would be more limited in the
number you can run at the same time. Bachmann offers a 5 amp
booster if you plan more locos with sound.

The Bachmann controller is limited in the changes you can make to
a DCC decoder, and has no ability to set 'CVs'. Modern decoders have
the ability to change momentum, various lighting and sound effects
that are adjusted by CV values. If you expect to use
these you would likely want to upgrade to an NCE or Digitrax system
that gives you full access to the decoder innards.

There is another factor coming into play. Bachmann seems to be
moving away from the EZ DCC Controller. It appears that you can
no longer buy the EZ Hand Held Companion which is a very
desirable device if you want a session with 2 or more players.

In the meantime you will enjoy the operating simplicity of your
Bachmann EZ DCC controller. It is the idea system for the
newbies.

Don


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

DonR said:


> The Bachmann EZ DCC system comes normally with a one amp power
> supply. Most non sound HO locos are rated to draw around .5 amps when running
> at full speed, somewhat less, when run at the more realistic speeds most
> of us use. I have 3 two loco consists. In a normal operating session I
> ...


So if I were running 2 or 3 sound locos, would I prefer to get the booster or a whole new system?

Also, obviously there is a limit to the number that can be run simultaneously, but does this system limit the number that can be programmed? For me, I imagine when I expand my loco "collection" I will have 2 or 3 running at a time but possibly many more waiting around the turntable or other holding areas.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you intend to run 2-3 sound equipped locos, the EZ Command would most likely be overwhelmed, but not necessarily.

As with all DCC systems, the number of locomotives that can be run simultaneously is limited both by the current draw and the number of cabs available. Don can clarify, but I'm reasonably certain that EZ Command only gives you 10 slots for programmed locos, and only one cab / controller. It's intended as a basic system to get your feet wet. My MRC system will store 9999 addresses.... which is kind of overkill, especially for me, because I only have about 2 dozen and no plans to get more. 

To go back to something the OP said, there's nothing inherently wrong with Bachmann. Some snobs may snub them because they do make some train set (low) quality junk, but they also make some very nice stuff. To write off everything that Bachmann makes is comparable to never buying a Ford because they made the Edsel.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> If you intend to run 2-3 sound equipped locos, the EZ Command would most likely be overwhelmed, but not necessarily.
> 
> As with all DCC systems, the number of locomotives that can be run simultaneously is limited both by the current draw and the number of cabs available. Don can clarify, but I'm reasonably certain that EZ Command only gives you 10 slots for programmed locos, and only one cab / controller. It's intended as a basic system to get your feet wet. My MRC system will store 9999 addresses.... which is kind of overkill, especially for me, because I only have about 2 dozen and no plans to get more.
> 
> To go back to something the OP said, there's nothing inherently wrong with Bachmann. Some snobs may snub them because they do make some train set (low) quality junk, but they also make some very nice stuff. To write off everything that Bachmann makes is comparable to never buying a Ford because they made the Edsel.


Since I only have a 4x8 layout there's only so much activity that can go on in my layout. I really only need one cab because I can see using that cab to get 2 locos going on the parallel tracks. Then I can use the cab to control a third doing some switching or entering/leaving the yard/turntable.

My concern is power draw. Would the booster be the cheapest way to get enough power to run these locos, if I didn't want any fancier control? Or am I better off investing in a system like Digitrax?

As for Bachmann quality, I know I'm a beginner but I think the Thunder Chief set is pretty good. I will likely by better quality locos and some more rolling stock, but I don't see ever replacing that set. They do need some weathering, though.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Common rail and DCC.*

Recently, I've read a lot about avoiding common rail wiring on a layout. I have an existing
layout that has common rail. What's the best /good way of removing this common rail?
Thank you,
tr1


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

tr1 said:


> Recently, I've read a lot about avoiding common rail wiring on a layout. I have an existing
> layout that has common rail. What's the best /good way of removing this common rail?
> Thank you,
> tr1


Do you mean for loops and wyes? I'm not sure why for DCC you would need any gaps otherwise.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the answers, folks. I was hoping that I coul get my feet wet, as said above, and upgrade over time. I am enjoying the Bachmann stuff a lot. It's inexpensive enough that if my son or I screw something up, they are easily replaced. 

- netgeist


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tr1 said:


> Recently, I've read a lot about avoiding common rail wiring on a layout. I have an existing
> layout that has common rail. What's the best /good way of removing this common rail?
> Thank you,
> tr1


Tr1

Unless you have a very large layout with blocks and
reverse loops, you might say that all of your layout
SHOULD BE 'common rail' for DCC.

The term is from a DC wiring system that used isolated
sections that were powered through switches so you could
transfer from one power pack to another but only one
rail had insulated joiners.

If you have now switched to DCC, flip all of those switches
to the same 'power pack' selection, disconnect all power
packs and feed the input of the switches with the 2 wires
coming from your DCC controller. Any residual 'common
rail' should have no effect on your DCC. Over time you
may want to remove all those switches and power all of
your tracks from a common DCC buss wire. If you have
power distribution losses you may want to replace the
insulated with regular brass joiners, or solder a jumper
across them.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You could try the Bachmann sound locos, they're cheap enough and should give you plenty of enjoyment. You could buy a non DCC loco and convert it to sound but it's going to end up more expensive. Converting an engine to DCC is farly straightforward and not expensive. Would you like to get into doing conversions? I think that's half the fun but maybe that doesn't appeal. As Magic says you won't have the programming features to really play around with it like you can on a more advanced system, but perhaps that's something you can graduate to if you feel the need.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*dc common rail DCC conversion any complications?*

Thanks Don, will do.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*old style anolog dc control. lights& audible warnings when ingaged.*

Just in case, My layout conversion will be able to use both types of control dc & DCC. I'll incorporate a single pull double through toggle switch with indicator lights and sirens like
the Sea view once had. Regards,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*"granite gorge&northern blog".*

Thanks a again Don, for your input here concerning my post,
greatly appreciated.......... ........... To get a better idea with the layout I have to work with. I have it posted here at model train forums, To get there just click on an underlined "tr1." And then
click on the "granite gorge & northern blog" Thank you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tr1

I might be reading your subject line out of 
post order, but I would emphasize that
your control switch from DC to DCC should
be Double pole, double throw. (DPDT) The center tabs
feed the track, DC power pack on one end, DCC
controller power feed on the the other. 

There can be no possible way the DC can be on
THE TRACK at the same time as DCC.

You would want on/off switches on one or two
yard or spur tracks so you can park DC locos
when DCC, or DCC locos when DC and have
those tracks unpowered.

The 'common rail' would simply be ignored unless
it fails to provide track current where needed.

Don


----------

